# Giant rat caught in China



## Fuscus (Feb 24, 2009)

*Published:**www.telegraph.co.uk* 
*Source: http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/wor.../Giant-rat-caught-in-China.html?inconceivable

Well, not exactly reptile news, but I bet some people would want a colony of these.
*


----------



## macj81 (Feb 24, 2009)

Wow! I dont think any of my herps would have a chance with something of that size, and it would be instant divorce if suggested to bring one home.


----------



## Viaaf (Feb 25, 2009)

Looks like a possum to me, a north american marsupial with a prehensile tail.


----------



## Fuscus (Feb 25, 2009)

Viaaf said:


> Looks like a possum to me, a north american marsupial with a prehensile tail.


They are very similar but the teeth are different.


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Feb 25, 2009)

Viaaf said:


> Looks like a possum to me, a north american marsupial with a prehensile tail.


 We have possums in aus too  sooo cute


:shock::shock::shock: That thing is huuuuuge!!!!!

Now that you mention colonies, wonder how much a pair of them would cost


----------



## redbellybite (Feb 25, 2009)

nope looks like a rat to me,it has the rattie teeth nice and yellow ...isnt it called a O'possum in USA? bloody ugly thing ..compared to our possums...


----------



## pythons73 (Feb 25, 2009)

They would be a great food source for Olives or Scrubbys.


----------



## kupper (Feb 25, 2009)

bamboo rats a more possum than rat in there habits but still a rodent


----------



## Meanah (Feb 25, 2009)

yeah they are o'possum.. but most just drop the o. yeah that looks like a huge rat.. id like to breed them.. and feed off the young the day they come out


----------



## gman78 (Feb 25, 2009)

That would fed a scrubbie for a while


----------



## Luke1 (Feb 25, 2009)

dude thats gross!!! i hate rats! only worth chucking to the snakes or goannas!


----------



## LullabyLizard (Feb 25, 2009)

Aww its huge!! I want it


----------



## shane14 (Feb 25, 2009)

Nice feed for a Olive! Really gross though! I would just kick it in the head LOL hate big rats


----------



## Hooglabah (Feb 25, 2009)

i love rats and that is not a normal rat tails all wrong so is the body and head shape. its either a mutant or some random species of rodent its deifnantly a rodent tho


----------



## pythoness (Feb 25, 2009)

probably a close cousin to the ever feard new york sewer rat


----------

